# εισοδηματίας = rentier



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Με την έννοια κάποιου που δεν εργάζεται, αλλά εισπράττει εισοδήματα από άλλες πηγές, π.χ. μετοχές ή ενοίκια. 
Ψάχνω και βρίσκω διάφορα non salary earner, ωστόσο δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο...


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2011)

rentier


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Themis said:


> rentier


 
Εξ ου και ραντιέρης (σήκω Αντρέα να μας δείς...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και το λιγότερο γαλλικό, λιγότερο «οικονομίστικο»: _a person of independent means_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2011)

Κι εγώ να προσθέσω το χιουμοριστικό εξ Αγγλίας. 
Μια γνωστή μου λοιπόν δούλευε για κάποιον φεουδάρχη (δεν έχει σημασία ο τίτλος) και σε κάποια φάση που ο φεουδάρχης πέθανε, ξεκαθάριζαν τα πράγματά του και βρήκαν ένα διαβατήριο από τη δεκαετία του '50 που στο επάγγελμα έγραφε : gentleman (σαν αυτούς της Τζέην Ώστεν).


----------

